# El Shaarawy: come e perché allontanarlo dal Milan



## Devil (25 Maggio 2015)

Premetto che userò il condizionale per evitare spiacevoli conseguenze legali (l'argomento è piuttosto delicato ma va discusso e analizzato per il bene del Milan). Parliamo di El Shaarawy, il piccolo faraone che ieri sera è tornato in campo e che, segnando una doppietta al Torino, ci ha di fatto regalato la vittoria. Tutto bello, se non fosse per quelle criptiche dichiarazioni nel post partita. Ora, supponiamo che il lungo calvario di El Shaarawy sia dovuto più che altro a problemi extracalcistici abbastanza gravi. E supponiamo che egli stesso ieri sera lo abbia ammesso tra le righe davanti alle telecamere. Non credete sia ora di fare una seria riflessione sul futuro di questo ragazzo? ALT! so già cosa state pensando, "Vabé dai, è un ragazzo di 22 anni, è ancora giovanissimo, sono errori che gli si possono perdonare!" Ok, avete ragione, ma (se queste voci fossero vere) dovremmo anche rapportarle a quello che sarà il futuro del Milan. Arriveranno investitori? ci saranno i soldi per comprare i campioni? poco importa. L'unica certezza è che, cinesi o non cinesi, il Milan questa estate subirà una rivoluzione (i numerosi giocatori che hanno salutato San Siro ieri sera ne sono la conferma) e quindi si dovrà comunque intervenire sul mercato per ricostruire l'ossatura di una squadra che noi tutti ci auguriamo possa risultare quantomeno decente. Ora, facciamo un passo indietro. Se (e ripeto SE) le voci su El Shaarawy fossero vere, ci sarebbe da chiedersi come sia possibile che una cosa del genere sia avventura in seno ad una società come il Milan, che, per quanto in disgrazia, rimane comunque una delle più importanti del mondo. La risposta (se ciò fosse vero) è abbastanza semplice: non ci sono più i senatori che dettano le regole vigilando dentro e fuori lo spogliatoio. Quindi, tornando al presente, è chiaro che l'opera di ricostruzione a cui ci stiamo avviando risulterà quantomai complessa, non potendoci appoggiare ad una o più figure carismatiche intorno alle quali costruire il nuovo gruppo (discorso diverso sarebbe stato se avessero richiamato in società Paolo Maldini, ma, ormai lo abbiamo capito, le scelte sensate e semplici non piacciono a Galliani e Berlusconi). Se poi come sembra, questo fantomatico mercato sarà improntato all'acquisto di giovani e giovanissimi (poco importa se italiani o meno), c'è da aspettarsi che uno come El92 venga visto come un senatore, o comunque come un punto di riferimento. E qui arriviamo al punto della discussione: se questi benedetti problemi extracalcistici di El Shaarawy fossero veri, come potremmo essere sicuri che il ragazzo (che, concedetemelo, non è proprio un carattere d'acciaio) non ci possa cascare una seconda volta? riflettendoci, basterebbe davvero un nonnulla. La perdita di un parente, una sconfitta pesante che lo butti giù di morale, una delusione amorosa (e con le veline che si portano dietro i giocatori d'oggi non si potrebbe davvero più chiudere occhio) ecc ecc. E (se fosse vero) e il faraone dovesse cascarci nuovamente, cosa accadrebbe se il Milan non riuscisse ad insabbiare lo scandalo? perderemmo anche gli ultimi brandelli di credibilità che ci sono rimasti. Senza contare poi le conseguenze che una cosa del genere potrebbe avere sullo spogliatoio. Cosa accadrebbe (se fosse vero ovviamente) se qualche altro giocatore in un momento di debolezza seguisse El92 nel baratro? Ora, io lo so che El Shaarawy è un idolo per molti tifosi e so che altrettanti sono convinti che sia lui il punto fermo da cui ripartire il prossimo anno. Ma io vi chiedo, è davvero il caso, in un momento delicato come questo, di puntare ancora su questo ragazzo? IMO bisognerebbe allontanarlo il prima possibile, ma mi rendo conto che questo comporterebbe una grave perdita di denaro per la società. Dopotutto lo abbiamo pagato 15 milioni, che non sono pochi (specialmente per il Milan di ora). Ecco quindi che, secondo me, la soluzione migliore sarebbe quella di mandarlo in prestito, in una piazza con meno pressioni rispetto a quella milanese, dove potrebbe essere inserito in uno spogliatoio solido e con degli obbiettivi e delle regole precise. Ad esempio non sarebbe male uno scambio di prestiti con Darmian del Torino. Noi riabbracceremmo un prodotto del nostro vivaio (e uno dei migliori terzini d'Italia attualmente) ed El92 si troverebbe alla corte di un ISTRUTTORE (così il caro vecchio Nils Liedholm chiamava gli allenatori che INSEGNAVANO il calcio) come Ventura, che, si spera, gli potrebbe finalmente trovare un ruolo ben preciso. O è un esterno, o è un attaccante, basta con quelle assurde ed inutili scorribande lungo tutta la fascia. Un'altra opzione potrebbe essere quella di rispedirlo a Genova, dove incontrerebbe Gasperini (che è bravissimo a lavorare con i giovani), in cambio di Bertolacci (che ora come ora ci servirebbe come il pane). In questo modo El Shaarawy potrebbe passare una stagione lontano dagli stress di una grande piazza come Milano per poi ritornare quando (si spera) ci saranno uno spogliatoio ben consolidato e un allenatore competente pronti riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Chiudo scusandomi per il lungo papiro, ma, mi capirete, la questione è oltremodo delicata ed andava analizzata col massimo della cautela (e del rispetto ovviamente). Attendo con grande curiosità le vostre opinioni.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Io sono uno di quelli che non pensa a questi "problemi" extracalcistici. Per me sono solamente cattiverie. Fossero veri non vedo perchè il Milan avrebbe dovuto far finta di nulla, anzi addirittura tutelarlo e non chiedere i danni. Ed in ogni caso, un professionista non la farebbe franca a tutti i controlli, certe sostanze ti lasciano tracce per periodi ben più lunghe dei suoi infortuni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Premetto che userò il condizionale per evitare spiacevoli conseguenze legali (l'argomento è piuttosto delicato ma va discusso e analizzato per il bene del Milan). Parliamo di El Shaarawy, il piccolo faraone che ieri sera è tornato in campo e che, segnando una doppietta al Torino, ci ha di fatto regalato la vittoria. Tutto bello, se non fosse per quelle criptiche dichiarazioni nel post partita. Ora, supponiamo che il lungo calvario di El Shaarawy sia dovuto più che altro a problemi extracalcistici abbastanza gravi. E supponiamo che egli stesso ieri sera lo abbia ammesso tra le righe davanti alle telecamere. Non credete sia ora di fare una seria riflessione sul futuro di questo ragazzo? ALT! so già cosa state pensando, "Vabé dai, è un ragazzo di 22 anni, è ancora giovanissimo, sono errori che gli si possono perdonare!" Ok, avete ragione, ma (se queste voci fossero vere) dovremmo anche rapportarle a quello che sarà il futuro del Milan. Arriveranno investitori? ci saranno i soldi per comprare i campioni? poco importa. L'unica certezza è che, cinesi o non cinesi, il Milan questa estate subirà una rivoluzione (i numerosi giocatori che hanno salutato San Siro ieri sera ne sono la conferma) e quindi si dovrà comunque intervenire sul mercato per ricostruire l'ossatura di una squadra che noi tutti ci auguriamo possa risultare quantomeno decente. Ora, facciamo un passo indietro. Se (e ripeto SE) le voci su El Shaarawy fossero vere, ci sarebbe da chiedersi come sia possibile che una cosa del genere sia avventura in seno ad una società come il Milan, che, per quanto in disgrazia, rimane comunque una delle più importanti del mondo. La risposta (se ciò fosse vero) è abbastanza semplice: non ci sono più i senatori che dettano le regole vigilando dentro e fuori lo spogliatoio. Quindi, tornando al presente, è chiaro che l'opera di ricostruzione a cui ci stiamo avviando risulterà quantomai complessa, non potendoci appoggiare ad una o più figure carismatiche intorno alle quali costruire il nuovo gruppo (discorso diverso sarebbe stato se avessero richiamato in società Paolo Maldini, ma, ormai lo abbiamo capito, le scelte sensate e semplici non piacciono a Galliani e Berlusconi). Se poi come sembra, questo fantomatico mercato sarà improntato all'acquisto di giovani e giovanissimi (poco importa se italiani o meno), c'è da aspettarsi che uno come El92 venga visto come un senatore, o comunque come un punto di riferimento. E qui arriviamo al punto della discussione: se questi benedetti problemi extracalcistici di El Shaarawy fossero veri, come potremmo essere sicuri che il ragazzo (che, concedetemelo, non è proprio un carattere d'acciaio) non ci possa cascare una seconda volta? riflettendoci, basterebbe davvero un nonnulla. La perdita di un parente, una sconfitta pesante che lo butti giù di morale, una delusione amorosa (e con le veline che si portano dietro i giocatori d'oggi non si potrebbe davvero più chiudere occhio) ecc ecc. E (se fosse vero) e il faraone dovesse cascarci nuovamente, cosa accadrebbe se il Milan non riuscisse ad insabbiare lo scandalo? perderemmo anche gli ultimi brandelli di credibilità che ci sono rimasti. Senza contare poi le conseguenze che una cosa del genere potrebbe avere sullo spogliatoio. Cosa accadrebbe (se fosse vero ovviamente) se qualche altro giocatore in un momento di debolezza seguisse El92 nel baratro? Ora, io lo so che El Shaarawy è un idolo per molti tifosi e so che altrettanti sono convinti che sia lui il punto fermo da cui ripartire il prossimo anno. Ma io vi chiedo, è davvero il caso, in un momento delicato come questo, di puntare ancora su questo ragazzo? IMO bisognerebbe allontanarlo il prima possibile, ma mi rendo conto che questo comporterebbe una grave perdita di denaro per la società. Dopotutto lo abbiamo pagato 15 milioni, che non sono pochi (specialmente per il Milan di ora). Ecco quindi che, secondo me, la soluzione migliore sarebbe quella di mandarlo in prestito, in una piazza con meno pressioni rispetto a quella milanese, dove potrebbe essere inserito in uno spogliatoio solido e con degli obbiettivi e delle regole precise. Ad esempio non sarebbe male uno scambio di prestiti con Darmian del Torino. Noi riabbracceremmo un prodotto del nostro vivaio (e uno dei migliori terzini d'Italia attualmente) ed El92 si troverebbe alla corte di un ISTRUTTORE (così il caro vecchio Nils Liedholm chiamava gli allenatori che INSEGNAVANO il calcio) come Ventura, che, si spera, gli potrebbe finalmente trovare un ruolo ben preciso. O è un esterno, o è un attaccante, basta con quelle assurde ed inutili scorribande lungo tutta la fascia. Un'altra opzione potrebbe essere quella di rispedirlo a Genova, dove incontrerebbe Gasperini (che è bravissimo a lavorare con i giovani), in cambio di Bertolacci (che ora come ora ci servirebbe come il pane). In questo modo El Shaarawy potrebbe passare una stagione lontano dagli stress di una grande piazza come Milano per poi ritornare quando (si spera) ci saranno uno spogliatoio ben consolidato e un allenatore competente pronti riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Chiudo scusandomi per il lungo papiro, ma, mi capirete, la questione è oltremodo delicata ed andava analizzata col massimo della cautela (e del rispetto ovviamente). Attendo con grande curiosità le vostre opinioni.



Mamma mia, hai scritto un romanzo per una situazione semplicissima,
Abbiamo una squadra da rifondare, i ruoli chiave, tutti scoperti sono un centrale di difesa capace di guidare la squadra, un centrocampista capace di far partire la manovra con un minimo di senso e un centravanti da grande squadra, che pertanto non sia un mero finalizzatore ma uno in grado di armonizzare tutta la fase offensiva, partecipandoci.

Questi sono i grandi temi riguardanti la ricostruzione tecnica,
ELSha al momento è una figura di contorno, con alcune caratteristiche interessanti ma tremendamente deprezzato, pertanto da non cedere.

Lui possiamo metterlo in quel limbo di giocatori deludenti ma con potenzialità che andranno valutati l'anno prossimo in presenza finalmente, si spera, di un progetto tecnico sensato.

Credo che il discorso riguardi anche: De Sciglio, Suso, Poli, Honda, Menez e io personalmente aggiungerei anche Cerci.


----------



## walter 22 (25 Maggio 2015)

Avevo già sentito di questi "problemi extracalcistici" raccontati da un parente di mio cugino che vive a Milano e sinceramente non sapevo se credergli o meno dato che di ca22ate la gente ne racconta parecchie, questa è la seconda volta che le sento e se quelle voci sono vere di certo non può essere un simbolo per il Milan e spero che riesca ad uscirne come uomo più che come calciatore. (Sempre che stiamo parlando della stessa cosa e sempre se è tutto vero)


----------



## James Watson (25 Maggio 2015)

Io di queste "presunte voci" già sapevo da un po'. Non so se sia vero e aggiungo solo che parecchie persone dicevano la stessa cosa riguardo gli infortuni di Pato..


----------



## Devil (25 Maggio 2015)

Ho scritto un romanzo perché, come già detto, la questione è abbastanza delicata  tra l'altro la tua risposta ha veramente poco a che fare con il mio "romanzo" LOL


----------



## Devil (25 Maggio 2015)

Si, infatti potrebbero benissimo essere solo storie e magari stiamo parlando del nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli che non pensa a questi "problemi" extracalcistici. Per me sono solamente cattiverie. Fossero veri non vedo perchè il Milan avrebbe dovuto far finta di nulla, anzi addirittura tutelarlo e non chiedere i danni. Ed in ogni caso, un professionista non la farebbe franca a tutti i controlli, certe sostanze ti lasciano tracce per periodi ben più lunghe dei suoi infortuni.


.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2015)

Non credo proprio sia quello il problema di Stephan, ma piuttosto lo scadente staff e la scarsezza immonda della squadra in cui gioca.


Comunque andrà al Genoa definitivo secondo me, in cambio di Bertolacci e Antonelli...state a vedere


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io di queste "presunte voci" già sapevo da un po'. Non so se sia vero e aggiungo solo che parecchie persone dicevano la stessa cosa riguardo gli infortuni di Pato..



Pato lo vedevi "morire" in campo quando si infortunava, questo dovrebbe gia chiarirti le idee sul fatto che sono tutte voci e stupidaggini, non credo fingesse gli infortuni.

Idem El Sharaawy, non è stato uno alla Pato, che ad ogni scatto si strappava, il faraone si E' ROTTO DUE VOLTE IL PIEDE.

Penso sia solo sfortuna, non credo abbia ossa più deboli degli altri, e non credo nemmeno abbiano finto operazioni chirurgiche, tutori, riabilitazioni ecc. per mascherare chissà quale segreto.

Semplicemente secondo me si è un po' "depresso", insomma, ha buttato nel cesso 2 anni della sua carriera, mica bruscolini.


----------



## James Watson (25 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pato lo vedevi "morire" in campo quando si infortunava, questo dovrebbe gia chiarirti le idee sul fatto che sono tutte voci e stupidaggini, non credo fingesse gli infortuni.
> 
> Idem El Sharaawy, non è stato uno alla Pato, che ad ogni scatto si strappava, il faraone si E' ROTTO DUE VOLTE IL PIEDE.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti, io penso che il fatto che queste "due versioni" coincidano dimostrano che si tratta, appunto, soltanto di voci.
Innegabilmente ElSha ha avuto qualche problema al di fuori del campo di gioco, ma sulla natura di questo problema, credo che lo sappiano soltanto quelli che sono più a stretto contatto con lui. Trovo che le voci sul suo presunto uso di certe sostanze possano essere solo le solite malelingue


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

*Se volete parlare di El Shaarawy, bene. Lasciate perde voci su altre cose.*


----------



## mistergao (25 Maggio 2015)

Io sul ragazzo punterei fortemente per l'anno prossimo, a mio parere è uno che ha colpi sopra la media e che può darci importanti soddisfazioni. Poi deve essere messo in condizioni di rendere al meglio, senza alcun Balotelli che venga a rubargli la scena e con una squadra che punta su di lui. In questo ha molta importanza la società: io sono infatti convinto che se avessimo un direttore sportivo che fa DAVVERO il direttore sportivo e che è capace di seguire i giocatori fino in fondo, evitando che passino i giorni, i mesi e le stagioni senza fare nulla, ecco, se avessimo un direttore sportivo El Shaarawy sarebbe in nazionale fisso e sul suo conto non girerebbero tante voci, vere o presunte che siano.


----------



## James Watson (25 Maggio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Io sul ragazzo punterei fortemente per l'anno prossimo, a mio parere è uno che ha colpi sopra la media e che può darci importanti soddisfazioni. Poi deve essere messo in condizioni di rendere al meglio, senza alcun Balotelli che venga a rubargli la scena e con una squadra che punta su di lui. In questo ha molta importanza la società: io sono infatti convinto che se avessimo un direttore sportivo che fa DAVVERO il direttore sportivo e che è capace di seguire i giocatori fino in fondo, evitando che passino i giorni, i mesi e le stagioni senza fare nulla, ecco, se avessimo un direttore sportivo El Shaarawy sarebbe in nazionale fisso e sul suo conto non girerebbero tante voci, vere o presunte che siano.



Concordo. Per me deve essere uno dei punti da cui ripartire.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli che non pensa a questi "problemi" extracalcistici. Per me sono solamente cattiverie. Fossero veri non vedo perchè il Milan avrebbe dovuto far finta di nulla, anzi addirittura tutelarlo e non chiedere i danni. Ed in ogni caso, un professionista non la farebbe franca a tutti i controlli, certe sostanze ti lasciano tracce per periodi ben più lunghe dei suoi infortuni.



Appunto: non la farei così tragica.
Vero o non vero, basta controllarlo col fiato sul collo e tassarlo fino all'osso in caso di deviazione.
ElSha è un patrimonio del Milan e va tutelato. Con tutti i mezzi.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli che non pensa a questi "problemi" extracalcistici. Per me sono solamente cattiverie. Fossero veri non vedo perchè il Milan avrebbe dovuto far finta di nulla, anzi addirittura tutelarlo e non chiedere i danni. Ed in ogni caso, un professionista non la farebbe franca a tutti i controlli, certe sostanze ti lasciano tracce per periodi ben più lunghe dei suoi infortuni.



boh, come sono andate le cose lo sanno solo loro. 
come se non fosse mai successo che una società coprisse i suoi tesserati per vicende poco chiare.


----------



## proccus (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli che non pensa a questi "problemi" extracalcistici. Per me sono solamente cattiverie. Fossero veri non vedo perchè il Milan avrebbe dovuto far finta di nulla, anzi addirittura tutelarlo e non chiedere i danni. Ed in ogni caso, un professionista non la farebbe franca a tutti i controlli, certe sostanze ti lasciano tracce per periodi ben più lunghe dei suoi infortuni.



Perchè i calciatori non sono solo dipendenti ma anche asset per una società di calcio


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me sono El Shaarawy voleva intendere che durante i lunghi periodi in cui è rimasto fuori dal campo per gli infortuni ha sofferto di depressione.
Tutte le altre voci sono dicerie che escono fuori ciclicamente quando ci sono giocatori con lunghi infortuni; si diceva la stessa cosa di Ambrosini tanto per fare un esempio


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono El Shaarawy voleva intendere che durante i lunghi periodi in cui è rimasto fuori dal campo per gli infortuni ha sofferto di depressione.
> Tutte le altre voci sono dicerie che escono fuori ciclicamente quando ci sono giocatori con lunghi infortuni; si diceva la stessa cosa di Ambrosini tanto per fare un esempio



E' certamente cosi.

Noi pensiamo che la loro vita sia tutta rosa e fiori perchè sono ricchi, alcuni anche senza merito piu di quanto ne abbia io ( Essien, Bonera, ecc), ma la realtà è che sono persone, El Sha aveva realizzato il suo sogno:

A 21 anni TITOLARE e STELLA del Milan, normale che con 2 anni di inattività un po' di depressione ti viene, se poi non hai un carattere fortissimo.


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Ma per piacere, sono solo parole al vento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

non vedo il senso di scrivere un post su una cosa ipotetica e poi metterlo giù con tutti sti se e forse..non si capisce nulla..se il faraone si sia lasciato andare ad un certo stile di vita fatto di droga e quant'altro non lo so e manco me ne frega..sono fatti suoi..per me parla il campo e da due anni in campo fa ridere (o piangere che tanto è lo stesso)..se arriva un'offerta buona lo venderei di corsa perché non ha attributi il ragazzo..altrimenti un prestito senza diritto di riscatto per vedere se si riesce a rivalutarlo..magari in qualche piazza tipo firenze..


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Premetto che userò il condizionale per evitare spiacevoli conseguenze legali (l'argomento è piuttosto delicato ma va discusso e analizzato per il bene del Milan). Parliamo di El Shaarawy, il piccolo faraone che ieri sera è tornato in campo e che, segnando una doppietta al Torino, ci ha di fatto regalato la vittoria. Tutto bello, se non fosse per quelle criptiche dichiarazioni nel post partita. Ora, supponiamo che il lungo calvario di El Shaarawy sia dovuto più che altro a problemi extracalcistici abbastanza gravi. E supponiamo che egli stesso ieri sera lo abbia ammesso tra le righe davanti alle telecamere. Non credete sia ora di fare una seria riflessione sul futuro di questo ragazzo? ALT! so già cosa state pensando, "Vabé dai, è un ragazzo di 22 anni, è ancora giovanissimo, sono errori che gli si possono perdonare!" Ok, avete ragione, ma (se queste voci fossero vere) dovremmo anche rapportarle a quello che sarà il futuro del Milan. Arriveranno investitori? ci saranno i soldi per comprare i campioni? poco importa. L'unica certezza è che, cinesi o non cinesi, il Milan questa estate subirà una rivoluzione (i numerosi giocatori che hanno salutato San Siro ieri sera ne sono la conferma) e quindi si dovrà comunque intervenire sul mercato per ricostruire l'ossatura di una squadra che noi tutti ci auguriamo possa risultare quantomeno decente. Ora, facciamo un passo indietro. Se (e ripeto SE) le voci su El Shaarawy fossero vere, ci sarebbe da chiedersi come sia possibile che una cosa del genere sia avventura in seno ad una società come il Milan, che, per quanto in disgrazia, rimane comunque una delle più importanti del mondo. La risposta (se ciò fosse vero) è abbastanza semplice: non ci sono più i senatori che dettano le regole vigilando dentro e fuori lo spogliatoio. Quindi, tornando al presente, è chiaro che l'opera di ricostruzione a cui ci stiamo avviando risulterà quantomai complessa, non potendoci appoggiare ad una o più figure carismatiche intorno alle quali costruire il nuovo gruppo (discorso diverso sarebbe stato se avessero richiamato in società Paolo Maldini, ma, ormai lo abbiamo capito, le scelte sensate e semplici non piacciono a Galliani e Berlusconi). Se poi come sembra, questo fantomatico mercato sarà improntato all'acquisto di giovani e giovanissimi (poco importa se italiani o meno), c'è da aspettarsi che uno come El92 venga visto come un senatore, o comunque come un punto di riferimento. E qui arriviamo al punto della discussione: se questi benedetti problemi extracalcistici di El Shaarawy fossero veri, come potremmo essere sicuri che il ragazzo (che, concedetemelo, non è proprio un carattere d'acciaio) non ci possa cascare una seconda volta? riflettendoci, basterebbe davvero un nonnulla. La perdita di un parente, una sconfitta pesante che lo butti giù di morale, una delusione amorosa (e con le veline che si portano dietro i giocatori d'oggi non si potrebbe davvero più chiudere occhio) ecc ecc. E (se fosse vero) e il faraone dovesse cascarci nuovamente, cosa accadrebbe se il Milan non riuscisse ad insabbiare lo scandalo? perderemmo anche gli ultimi brandelli di credibilità che ci sono rimasti. Senza contare poi le conseguenze che una cosa del genere potrebbe avere sullo spogliatoio. Cosa accadrebbe (se fosse vero ovviamente) se qualche altro giocatore in un momento di debolezza seguisse El92 nel baratro? Ora, io lo so che El Shaarawy è un idolo per molti tifosi e so che altrettanti sono convinti che sia lui il punto fermo da cui ripartire il prossimo anno. Ma io vi chiedo, è davvero il caso, in un momento delicato come questo, di puntare ancora su questo ragazzo? IMO bisognerebbe allontanarlo il prima possibile, ma mi rendo conto che questo comporterebbe una grave perdita di denaro per la società. Dopotutto lo abbiamo pagato 15 milioni, che non sono pochi (specialmente per il Milan di ora). Ecco quindi che, secondo me, la soluzione migliore sarebbe quella di mandarlo in prestito, in una piazza con meno pressioni rispetto a quella milanese, dove potrebbe essere inserito in uno spogliatoio solido e con degli obbiettivi e delle regole precise. Ad esempio non sarebbe male uno scambio di prestiti con Darmian del Torino. Noi riabbracceremmo un prodotto del nostro vivaio (e uno dei migliori terzini d'Italia attualmente) ed El92 si troverebbe alla corte di un ISTRUTTORE (così il caro vecchio Nils Liedholm chiamava gli allenatori che INSEGNAVANO il calcio) come Ventura, che, si spera, gli potrebbe finalmente trovare un ruolo ben preciso. O è un esterno, o è un attaccante, basta con quelle assurde ed inutili scorribande lungo tutta la fascia. Un'altra opzione potrebbe essere quella di rispedirlo a Genova, dove incontrerebbe Gasperini (che è bravissimo a lavorare con i giovani), in cambio di Bertolacci (che ora come ora ci servirebbe come il pane). In questo modo El Shaarawy potrebbe passare una stagione lontano dagli stress di una grande piazza come Milano per poi ritornare quando (si spera) ci saranno uno spogliatoio ben consolidato e un allenatore competente pronti riaccoglierlo a braccia aperte. Chiudo scusandomi per il lungo papiro, ma, mi capirete, la questione è oltremodo delicata ed andava analizzata col massimo della cautela (e del rispetto ovviamente). Attendo con grande curiosità le vostre opinioni.



Io sinceramente casco dal pero un paio di mesi fa se non 1 anni e passa avevo letto qualcosa su El ma manco mi ricordo più di cosa si trattava quindi non so di cosa stai parlando (extra calcistico), detto questo sono "legata" al faraone ci mette sempre tutto in campo per di più è milanista vero e sa cosa significhi indossare questa maglia, onestamente non darei le "redini" di senatore assolutamente non è pronto mentalmente si butta troppo giù ogni volta, io sinceramente opterei per un prestito/cessione.


----------



## Devil (25 Maggio 2015)

Il problema è che ora come ora se ci ricavi 10 milioni è un miracolo. Credo che il prestito sia la scelta più giusta, poi certo, arrivasse Conte sarebbe il caso di tenerlo. Forse anche Spalletti o Montella sarebbero interessati a rilanciarlo


----------



## dariosheva81 (25 Maggio 2015)

El Sha messo nelle migliori condizioni ti fa 20 gol in campionato.Fategli fare solo la punta,prima o seconda che sia (con una prima punta di ruolo,basta falsi 9 e compagnia bella) e un centrocampo decente che sappia verticalizzare e questo fa il botto.Infortuni sfigati a parte,xche nn puoi romperti 2 volte il piede in 2 anni,questa e' sfortuna.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Maggio 2015)

Non so quali siano queste voci uscite su elshaa, e sinceramente finchè non ci sarà una conferma poco mi interessa, ha avuto un lungo stop per una frattura al piede, poi se ha avuto anche problemi personali non posso saperlo, io cone ho sempre detto credo in lui, potete dirmene quante volete ma non cambieró idea per nessun motivo, ha un talento mostruoso, che fin'ora non è stato valorizzato. Per me rimane uno dei migliori talenti italiani, ce l'abbiamo noi e dipendesse da me non lo darei via neanche x 40 mln.


----------



## zlatan (25 Maggio 2015)

Io a ste cose non ci credo, sono anni che quando un giocatore non va bene, si parla o di questo o di prostitute o di giri per locali. 
Se non ci sono prove provate, non si possono raccontare queste cattiverie, o non c'e' uno con cui parli, che ti dice "Io conosco uno che ha le mani in pasta dappertutto, e il problema di El Sharaw è proprio quello...." 
Ripeto fino a prova contraria, non credo a queste cose.....


----------



## Gas (25 Maggio 2015)

Io non credo e anzi mi infastidiscono queste voci campate sul nulla, malignità immonde che bisogna vergognarsi a ipotizzare senza nessuna prova.
Mi urta inoltre che i tifosi del Milan denigrino i propri giocatori, in modo particolare un ragazzo che ha sempre dichiarato di voler restare al Milan, anche quando dopo il suo boom c'erano voci che lo vedevano partire per destinazioni importanti.

Alcuni dicevano che giocava male, io vedevo sempre prestazioni buone di impegno e sacrificio, anche quando Balo brucava per il campo aspettando un rigore da calciare.
Non so se diventerà un fenomeno, non so se diventerà un buon calciatore, non so se si spaccherà sempre, ma io sto con Stephan, ha il mio supporto !


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

L'insulto su internet è reato.

Come già scritto, lasciate perdere certe notizie infamanti. Si passano i guai.


----------

